# IGZO to become focus for panel makers



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigiTimes


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

While I don't think this has hit displays for home theaters yet, it is rumored that the AppleTV, as well as other future displays, will incorporate IGZO panels.


----------

